# Cherry turning blanks



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2017)

I had this monster slab of Cherry in my garage, was cut on 6-2011. Was kinda in my way and I always wanted to cut it up for some turning blanks so today I made that happen. It was the second cut slab off the log, lots of sapwood and some bark inclusions.
Here's some pics.
Good to date things. Just under 3", maybe 2 1/2" thick.



I made some layout lines to get the best yield, cut around knots and bark inclusions etc.



I scribed a line across the bottom to just clear the bark inclusions, and then split that in half to yield 2 blanks. If I don't think these can be turned as bowls I'll just cut them for bottle stoppers or pen blanks.


 
If you look hard you can see the cut lines.



The workmate and a C clamp where a big help! I love my workmates, so handy! Really need to trim up this end of the slab.



The area around the bark inclusions has some nice stuff in it.



I got a couple of really large blanks, right around 20"



I'm pretty happy with the yield.



This is some nice stuff. Trimmings on the right side of the stack will be processed for pen blanks.



I used a chainsaw to cut this up, was pretty hard wood! Been air drying in my garage since 6-2011. General moisture meter stuck in a fresh cut bounced between 8% and 9% About as dry as it can get in Michigan.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 18, 2017)

Pics didnt show Greg-


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> Pics didnt show Greg-


Lol, I was working on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 18, 2017)

Greg,
My friend cut a wild Escarpment Cherry ( Black Cherry sub species here in central Texas) Love this color and streaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 18, 2017)

Wish I had about a 1000 bd ft!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2017)

That's some good looking lumber Greg! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> That's some good looking lumber Greg! Tony


Funny thing is that was the scrap slab, instead of cutting it up for firewood I used it to weigh the stack down while drying, then I saw a whole bunch of turning blanks in it. It is hard and dry and should look nice turned and with a finish on it. I'll probably turn some and let it sit in the sun to get a suntan before putting a finish on it. I have the rest of this log milled into 5/4 boards. It is destined to be a grandfather clock some day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice! Your all set to make some big platters on your big new lathe now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! Your all set to make some big platters on your big new lathe now...


That's the plan, never been able to turn large platters and it's something I always wanted to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's the plan, never been able to turn large platters and it's something I always wanted to do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

